

Show HN: Real-time Online Market for Services - loupereira
http://www.superfastyellowpages.com/

======
laughfactory
Cool idea, and great video, but don't soft launch without the actual site. I
was very interested (both as a business and consumer), but when all I saw was
the video and nothing actually working...it makes me think that all you've got
is a video, not an app, and I doubt I'll remember to check back on September
1st. But best of luck to you!

------
erikig
I really like the concept a lot, I wish you guys the best.

~~~
loupereira
Thank you.

